# VIP 722 DVR do not recognize satellite 110



## NarutoPR (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'm desperately need help from the expert.

I recently rent a new house and i bring my VIP 722 DVR with me. The previous owner used to have a VIP 722k DVR perfectly working and receiving all channels and satellites. I plug my VIP 722 DVR and It did't work. I can see the programming but there is not enough signal to see the channels; I only see the programming. I have verify signal strength for the satellites and I noticed that satellite 110 is to recognize or does not have strength. The previous owner connected back their VIP 722k DVR to verify if everything is fine and as we check he was able to see both satellites and all channels. Is there any help to determine why my VIP 722 DVR is not recognizing satellite 110 and the previous owner can see everything with his VIP 722k DVR.

With the VIP 722 I can see satellite 119 with good signal strength but i'm not able to see the 110 satellite. I'm frustrated because when i connect the VIP 722k DVR everything is perfect.
could it be related to incorrect connection or different LNB?

Thanks,


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

NarutoPR;3170648 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm desperately need help from the expert.
> 
> ...


Run a checkswitch on his receiver when connected and see if 110 still shows up. If not , there is your problem. Run a checkswitch on your box as well. I bet you are seeing 110 listed because its saved in the matrix. I think running a checkswitch on his box will point you to the dish as the culprit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Run switch matrix check first.


----------



## NarutoPR (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry to ask but what does means running a switch matrix check?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check the button on that screen with signal level in install menu


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

NarutoPR;3170697 said:


> sorry to ask but what does means running a switch matrix check?


Menu 6-1-1 Point Dish, Checkswitch.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

with a 722 you should have 110,119 and 129


----------

